# best wood for honey dipper?



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I know its a stupid question, but I have no idea what type of wood to use...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## thisnobody (Mar 17, 2010)

*Honey Dipper*

Maple or Sycamore are excellent choices but really almost any wood will do.
There are woods that have a more likely hood of being allergenic to smoe that should be steered clear of like walnut and cocobolo etc.
I think Sycamore is said to have a slight antibacterial effect so it would be ecellent there, but really the honey will protect the wood.
Hope this helps,
TED


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

maple is preferred as it will impart no taste, and it is tight grained


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> I know its a stupid question, but I have no idea what type of wood to use...
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


I hope this will help, found it on the way to work one morning.


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> I hope this will help, found it on the way to work one morning.


Good one...........couldn't have timed it better! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> I hope this will help, found it on the way to work one morning.


Lol, doesn't say what they make them out of though lol

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

You can use any wood that is not open-porous. That means it has little holes in it. Woods like oak, ash, walnut and mulberry are open porous, but woods like maple or sycamore are perfect for using with food. Also, like thisnobody said, don't use any toxic woods.


----------

